# W&W Winex or New Samick Extreme or Uukha Ex1 vide SX 50 against old W&W XQ-1



## DEDAL (Jan 4, 2021)

Dear AT users.
Which limbs would be best option to buy.
W&W Winex
New Samick Extreme
Uukha Ex1 vide SX 50
I use old W&W XQ-1 70” 36 lb. They start to delaminate.
Want to buy 70” 38lb
I’m training Olympic archery for 3 years in recreation group at a club. I shoot about 400 arrows a week at 70 m and want to improwe my shooting. I have Samick athlete rizer.
Budget is 500 USD. I do not want to buy lower performance from that XQ-1.
I want smooth action near release point and as low vibration as possible.
I cant find any reviews of Samick limbs and new SX 50. Winex is quite reckonable as decent limbs but as good asXQ-1?
What about Winex and EX1 vide SX 50. Are they perform as good as XQ-1?
Any comments much appreciated.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Best to move this question to the FITA section....click the 3 vertical dots in the right hand upper corner, click “report” and request a move.

I’ve shot a couple of the limbs you mentioned and currently shoot the Uukha Vx’s but its on a 19”riser for hunting and 3 D shoots. I can tell you my Vx‘s are much faster than the 50% carbon Ex1 Evo2’s.

Personally, I think the WW/WNS limbs for the price will be hard to beat For your purpose.


----------



## drolander1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Dedal,

I have a set of XQ-1s 70 36# that have been great. Since you are looking for a very specific feel if you can ask your fellow shooters if you can try theirs feel is very subjective. I have a set of SX50 in 70 36# on order so I will eventually be able to compare them for you but unfortunately they are 4 to 6 weeks out because I wanted the small logo instead of the standard. You can’t go wrong with another set of W&W but you should definitely get carbon foam limbs if you go that rout because wood limbs feel different. I haven’t ever shot Samick limbs so I am no help there. Good Luck

David


----------



## DEDAL (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks Beendare for group changing suggestion and opinion
Thanks David for SX 50 potential comparsion proposal.

Problem is all advanced club members using formula system. Fellows from my group using wood limbs. I have no chance to try any other of limbs as per Covid restrictins too. No training allowed.



I know from history Samick is good manufacturer but very small amount of reviews from internet. - so looks like not so popular now - maybe from some reasons.

SX-50 is also new limbs so no revievs yet. I would apprecieate yor comparsion whan you finally get your SX 50 limbs as you shooting the same limbs XQ1 as I now. No rush but this info would be valuable.

I know W&W are good but the world in not only Hoyt and W&W 
but probably Winex is safets spent money for results.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

DEDAL - 

My concern about your question that two of the limbs you mentioned, the WinEx and the Uuuka have totally different feels and I have no idea what the XQ-1s feel like. The best you're going to get from us is what we like, not what will work best for you. 

For example, WinEx and NS-Graphene are my go-to limbs, but I've recommend against them for some of my students, because I know that wouldn't like the feel.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

DEDAL said:


> Dear AT users.
> Which limbs would be best option to buy.
> W&W Winex
> New Samick Extreme
> ...


I got uukha Gobi on order. 3 month delivery ,so in march i can do i a review of them. Same limb as sx-50.
I will do a order of samick extreme also by end of January. Then i can pick my preferd limb, and share my thoughts and sell off the other 4.

To bad i use medium limbs 38#.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> DEDAL -
> 
> My concern about your question that two of the limbs you mentioned, the WinEx and the Uuuka have totally different feels and I have no idea what the XQ-1s feel like. The best you're going to get from us is what we like, not what will work best for you.
> 
> ...


Yes uukha is stiff uppfront and "linear draw", and percepted as soft at full draw. 
Samick and winnex have a more standard ILF feel and are soft to 20" and poundage starts building up and peaks out somewhere around the clicker zone.

The draw cycles are almost opposite of eachother and needs to be considered. Talk it over with a coach for the long game.


----------



## DEDAL (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you Viper and Timevoid
Based on your comment about that the Samick and Winex are more like clasical ILF limbs I assume that both will work as QX1like as QX1 are very old design. 
XQ1 works indeed like linear draw increase with peak on clicker zone but not hit to the wall. 
I mentioned to have better clicker zone comfort as I needed to decrease about 1,5 cm ancore point. It was to long and it affected my score. 
Now after I decreased my draw lenght is much better so problem was resolved. I assume it would be the same with Samick and Winex limbs and feeling would be OK for me.

I get interested with these SX50 because of their near clicker haracteristic.
You saying this is totally different one (I would imagine it more like compound bow)

I think I would theoretically like it but have not a chance to try. This is why I ask about your feelings as this is valuable information especially I would not have a chance to try it.

Coaches in my club as I mentioned earlier uses formula limbs so no experience with Uukha.

Looks like these are new design and it would be very interesting to hear from new owners of these limbs about feelings.


----------



## UK_Stretch (Mar 22, 2006)

Older Samick Extremes had a wall at around 31” so if you are long draw I’d recommend against them (At least MINE did ). My 36# Samick Extremes gave me 45# at full draw. My 36# Winex were under 40#. Riser settings unchanged. These limbs may look similar in construction but they are chalk and cheese. (This feedback is for the 2007 Samick Extreme can’t speak to new versions or current Winex)

Stretch


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

Just got my SX50s. Only set them up on riser and set brace height with new string. Never shot yet, but did some pulls. Hard to string these and feel safe with the stringer I've got since they are so narrow and the tip so tiny. Ordered a couple new stringers to try out.

On the riser side I need to fix riser limb weights back to normal or maybe slightly easy to help me adjust to the higher weight. Then adjust tiller and then start trying to do all the other things like nock, plunger, etc to get them ready to shoot. Just got the arrows for the new limbs so still setting those up. Think my old arrows are close enough I can shoot those if the ones ones are not ready in time. I'm sure I'll shoot the limbs one way or another this weekend.


----------



## DEDAL (Jan 4, 2021)

Dear UK_Stretch I would expect it from old samick limbs. Thank you. 
Dear DanielFZ - is it possible and not trouble you too much to see some pictures of SX50 limb tip ends - as on Uukha site they look wired. They also do not show limb bottom with lock site.

It would be greate if you can share your impressions after weekend shooting.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

I received my SX+ yesterday and set up my bow. Unfortunately, I can't shoot during lockdown which was extended till the end of January. Took some pictures of the tips, hope they help you. I had no problem stinging my recurve using the following type of stringer: AVALON BOWSTRINGERS HD TOP AND LIMB GRIPPER | SSA Archery


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

I ordered one like that. Legend is the brand.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

Even though it is OT: I don't know which stringer you used so far. You have to hold the loop in place until some pressure is applied. Without enough pressure, the rubber in the loop does not provide enough friction to hold the loop in place on the limb. I was struggling with this because my former stringer was fixed to the limbs without applying any force at all.


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

Comparison shots of old limbs and new limbs. You can see how much narrower these are. How tiny the tips are in comparison. And I guess because the detent part is embedded in the limb it cannot be replaced or changed out so these are ILF only.


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

Following. Just ordered sx50’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDAL (Jan 4, 2021)

Dear DanielFZ and Nex667 thank you for pictures. 
This is really something new...
Very narrow. Must be fizically lighter - means fast.

Nex667 I know lockdown is hard, but did you had a chance to draw a bow without shooting...
Is it possibe yoy describe limb resistance curve. Is it possible to feel a difference compare to regular ILF limbs.
It would be good to hear this before DanielFZ may try shooting.


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

The narrow limb and small tip is part of their claim of what makes these limbs faster than regular limbs.

I did pull a few times and I'm not noticing the curve thing so much yet. I tried them at max weight on riser and min weight on riser and max weight was harder for sure, but I don't notice the compound- like drop off I've read about. I think I need to actually shoot with them and feel how it is to hold right before the clicker to really "get it" if there is anything to get. My draw length is 28 so perhaps the drop off is more noticable when you have longer draw lengths which are supposed to be something these limbs are good at.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

Compared to my NS-G they are harder upfront but don't stack up that much at full draw (roughly 30.75" with long limbs on a GT27 riser). They don't have a compound-like drop-off but I never read a claim that they would have. I read Border has limbs that have a constant draw weight or even drop weight at a certain draw length but even they are not anywhere near a compound on which some archers hold only 10% of max draw weight while at full draw.

The draw force curve that uukha published when announcing the S-curve lineup is pretty accurate to my felt difference if you consider my NS-G being curve-style limbs and stacking even a bit more past 28". point 2 in the graph must be 28" draw length. 








My SX+ are roughly 0.5lbs lighter than my NS-G @30.75" despite being labeled 4lbs heavier due to WIAWIS measuring draw weights @26" (SX+ 40 lbs vs NS-G 36 lbs)


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

I have seen that graph, but I guess I misunderstood what I was reading. Thanks for the clarification. So technically they are harder to pull than normal limbs, especially in the middle, but ease off a bit before endind a bit lighter feel than normal limbs by the end of the draw. But not as extreme X curve limbs with almost the same benefit at the end.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

Yes. X-Curve was the former design of their non-conventional limbs (they had (conventional) curve and x-curve design before unifying their limb lineup 2021). The harder to pull area at the beginning/mid is storing more energy compared to conventional limbs. The lower drawweight increase at the longer draw length is what makes them feel "smooth" at full draw, a high draw weight increase would be a "wall" some archers are looking for in their limbs. For a let-off the force curve would have to drop instead of keep increasing, like this one: https://archeryreport.com/images/destroyer_350_30_63.jpg


----------



## drolander1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thetradlab.com tests and has made some graphs of Uukha, WW and other limbs which may be of interest to see how they ease up toward full draw.


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

So I had my first session with the limbs and it went pretty well. The SX50 limbs are good. Very quiet. Now that I can shoot them I can a little of the easing off towards full draw. Even though they are heavier than my previous limbs, it seems easier to hold or get to my full draw length(28) without that ramping up that I feel like I felt with my previous limbs. Pushing through the weight ramp during the middle of the draw makes it easier at the end of the draw. Still getting used to the heavier weight but I still managed to put out almost as many arrows as I'd like to lately.

Apparently the arrows that I thought would be a good fit are a bit too stiff according to my bare shaft. Might have to adjust more than just the plunger to really tune things to fit the limbs.


----------



## drolander1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Apparently the arrows that I thought would be a good fit are a bit too stiff according to my bare shaft. Might have to adjust more than just the plunger to really tune things to fit the limbs.
[/QUOTE]

I have heard you have to go one Level weaker spine than normal with the Uukha limbs.


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

Ooh. Interesting. So my old arrows might be good. Need to refletch the 1913s, but bonus, I can keep using my Navigators!


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Check your draw weight with luggage scale. Seams one more confirmation that Uukha have less lateral movement and demands less stiff shaft.

Shop called , they already got my Gobi limbs. I pick em up next week. And hopefully can do some shooting next weekend.

Only doubt is what string to use for new s-curve limbs...*Danielfz* how did you solve the string length?


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

Gotta find my luggage scale. Put it away somewhere. Is less stiff shaft a good thing when you're seeking easier time shooting longer distances?

Their website and the card that came with the limbs said use 1650mm for 68", so 65". They also suggest BCY8125 string. I just ordered a standard America's Best Bowstrings Olympic Series Recurve Bow String, 68" AMO string from Lancaster. Package says 65 1/4", close enough.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

DanielFZ said:


> Gotta find my luggage scale. Put it away somewhere. Is less stiff shaft a good thing when you're seeking easier time shooting longer distances?
> 
> Their website and the card that came with the limbs said use 1650mm for 68", so 65". They also suggest BCY8125 string. I just ordered a standard America's Best Bowstrings Olympic Series Recurve Bow String, 68" AMO string from Lancaster. Package says 65 1/4", close enough.


Well easiest way is to take a few turns out of the tiller bolts. If that's not an option you may need to cut new arrows longer depending on clicker (shaft length constraints) and last resort bump the spine one number. 

Jake did a video on a pair of Uuhka's that didn't want to comply  He got stuck with limitations of hes tiller bolts. But manage to barely squeeze it in. 





Good then i try some strings i already got. Flexarchery has started making special strings for Uukha's. 
But its not updated for new S-curve limbs... 

*flexarchery*


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

I have some .300 spine I was going to use with the 40# sx50 I ordered, I’m 31” draw, uukha website says limbs should be around 53# at my draw so I figured a full length .300 would work, these will be hunting limbs. Guess I’ll order a test kit now from 3 rivers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

Timevoid said:


> Well easiest way is to take a few turns out of the tiller bolts. If that's not an option you may need to cut new arrows longer depending on clicker (shaft length constraints) and last resort bump the spine one number.
> 
> Jake did a video on a pair of Uuhka's that didn't want to comply  He got stuck with limitations of hes tiller bolts. But manage to barely squeeze it in.
> 
> ...


Uukha has string length recommendations on their website. String length for x- and s-curve are the same. 

Uukha - string length recommendations are to be found in the category tuning.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N986B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

nex667 said:


> Uukha has string length recommendations on their website. String length for x- and s-curve are the same.
> 
> Uukha - string length recommendations are to be found in the category tuning.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N986B mit Tapatalk


Yes found it ! Thanks.


----------



## DEDAL (Jan 4, 2021)

Dear Nex667 - there was nowhere any information of that thiese limbs works as compound bow. I have just made this raught compare aftere analyzing limbs drop off on theotetical curve.


> I get interested with these SX50 because of their near clicker haracteristic.
> 
> You saying this is totally different one (I would imagine it more like compound bow)



So it was just my parralell ofcourse exaggerated Not any real information. Sorry for confiuson.

Dear DanielFZ
I'm glad you had a chance to shoot limbs. This is what I'm looking for


> little of the easing off towards full draw


 and


> Pushing through the weight ramp during the middle of the draw makes it easier at the end of the draw


Timevoid - thank you for video!

Maybe will use this opportunity to ask about carbon stability in time especially when exposed to UV from sun during outdoor shooting. Looks like SX50 limbs are not coated with any UV protection Other brands have paint on limbs. Uukhas looks "naked" and full black which absorbs direct sun energy.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

Uukha limbs have a polyurethane finish according to their FAQ website (source: >Ukha< -> maintenance). Polyurethan in general is a rather UV-resistant material (depends on formulation and additives used like all plastics). If you still want to contact Uukha I'd appreciate it if you let us know what they say.


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

Loved the video. Very interesting results and I can understand his feedback even from just some playing with tiller\weight bolts and one session of shooting on the limbs. I was also having issues getting the bare shaft to tune that I haven't worked out yet, but I haven't tried bringing the weight bolts all the way in yet. Need to find my scale or maybe it's time for an upgrade to a proper bow\digital scale to make it easier to compare.

Here's what comes with the limbs (with my added conversions for me):


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Here are some measurements details i to share. I do some test shooting in the weekend.
But FC-100 seams a bit thinner and lighter but we talking 1-3mm and 15 gram difference.


NameWeight gramThickness basethickness midThickness tipWidth basewidth midWidth tipWNS premium alpha
28# 26"amo215g upper
208g lower5,2mm4,4mm4,0mm40,4mm39,9mm29,0mmWNS Elite Alpha Carbon foam
44# 26" amo215g upper
228g lower5,9mm5,55mm4,5mm39,4,5mm39,8mm30,0mmWNS FC-100
38# 26" amo174g upper
173g lower4,3mm3,9mm3,5mm40,3mm39,0mm25,0mmUukha Gobi
38# 26" amo188g upper
188g lower6,15mm4,7mm3,4mmm36,438,721,0mm


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Limbtips. 

Gobi tip . 





























FC-100 Tip


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

So i did comparison on draw weight with WNS FC-100 and GOBI with same string, arrow and tillerbolt, clicker setting. The result was actually 37,7 # +- 0,2lbs at the fingers through the clicker. I'm surprised the measurements are so true on the digital scale.
Same brace height also according to Uukha "218mm, +- 10mm for 68" bow". Same setting i currently run on my WNS rig.

The feeling is very stiff upfront. Pulling almost 27lbs at 20". So i can feel my injury in my shoulder compared to FC-100 that peaks out much later. 

String is a Pro string Mercury SK99 , 26strand 68" ,164cm RC string from stringflex. For Carrera SK99 its 16 strands.

We will see how the arrows tune. But because FC-100 is very fast limbs and is lighter then Gobi i doubt there will be any difference in arrow tune.


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

I've already noticed some wear where the limb base touches the tiller bolts. Looks like I need to invest in the liquid electric tape tip suggested in another thread on here. Or I saw someone mention clear nail polish.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

DanielFZ said:


> I've already noticed some wear where the limb base touches the tiller bolts. Looks like I need to invest in the liquid electric tape tip suggested in another thread on here. Or I saw someone mention clear nail polish.


Yes the surface finish feels soft and mushy. I literally got marks on the limb laying them on the wood table 🤣 . I dont care but i guess its a French thing that coating.


----------



## DEW0341 (Dec 6, 2015)

DanielFZ said:


> I've already noticed some wear where the limb base touches the tiller bolts. Looks like I need to invest in the liquid electric tape tip suggested in another thread on here. Or I saw someone mention clear nail polish.


Just going to put some clear polish on the base??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Just to give u a concept how a classic ILF limb compares to latest Uukha S-curve in the feeling of the draw for a 38lbs limb. Both peak out close to 37,7lbs at 29".

So its about 7lbs more initial draw weight on the Uukha compared to WNS in the initial draw. 

(*disclaimer, quick and dirty measurement)

Draw lengthFc-100 weightGobi weightDifference15"10,1 lbs16,2 lbs+ 6,1 lbs20"19,2 lbs26,8 lbs+ 7,6 lbs25"26,5 lbs33,4 lbs+ 6,9 lbs29"37,837,7 lbs- 0,1 lbs


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

This was the image I found on here. I can't tell what they might have done to the tips where the string is(maybe they coated the whole tip), but I need what is shown on the right half of the image currently.


----------



## DEDAL (Jan 4, 2021)

I emailed Uukha about UV resistance.
Their answer was no direct. They described Monolith Carbon as a unique technology offering consistent performance, in all types of weather.
Their limbs are cured over 135°C, under 80°C you should not be able to notice a loss of poundage (which not true for the string material )
So no direct answer but PU coating shourd work ok.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

I liked the idea of the liquid tape after seeing the pictures. I was happy to find it online to order it without having to import it to my country. 

But after spending some time thinking about it and reading reviews on Amazon I'm not sure if it doesn't create more problems due to inconsistent surface area (different thicknesses could introduce a sort of bent/twist) than it can fix, especially if the necessary fix is of cosmetic nature only. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N986B mit Tapatalk


----------



## DEDAL (Jan 4, 2021)

Dear Timevoid
Did you have a chance to shoot your Gobi limbs last weekend?
Using your numbers I made some charts. I added some data from my xq1 70". Brace height 23,5 cm








Looks like my xq1 are more similar to gobi than to fc100. I know that your limb lenght was 68" but I think this does not matter whan talking about chart characteristic. XQ are also little havier than gobi as limb is 200g.
Dear All - looks like I will not make a mistake choosing sx50 and feeling would be the similar to XQ1, with better feeling near klicker as xq climbs faster at clicker area than gobi. fc100 is much different than both gobi and qx1

Dear Nex667
What about using PVC insulation electrical tape


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

I bought the electrical tape shown and applied it to my limbs at the bolt ends and the limb detent point as in the picture. Have done one shooting session since then. I put a very thin layer. Made the fit a little tight around the screw and it was already tight there, but careful application or trimming would make that easier. It does seem to help protect the limbs since I can see the pressure points easier on the liquid tape areas. Just don't glob it on and I'm sure there is no concerns about causing twist in the limbs. It appears to be about as strong as regular electrical tape, which is to say not much, so it won't affect limb alignment in my approximation.

The liquid tape is not permanent and I can see eventual removal and reapplication at some point in the future. It seems like it would come off easy if desired when I tried to trim it a bit.


----------



## Nojiri (Nov 15, 2019)

nex667 said:


> ...But after spending some time thinking about it and reading reviews on Amazon I'm not sure if it doesn't create more problems due to inconsistent surface area (different thicknesses could introduce a sort of bent/twist) than it can fix, especially if the necessary fix is of cosmetic nature only...


+1. Plus, whatever slight change there is in cosmetic isn't even anything you'd ever see when the limbs are mounted. I would never want to risk any misalignment, no matter how minute, for the sake of cosmetics you wouldn't even see. Just my humble opinion.
I have a set of SX50 on order. Can't wait for them to get delivered and shoot with them. I'm really curious to see if they're much different than my Nika N3 Progress.

Cheers!
Nojiri


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

DEDAL said:


> Dear Timevoid
> Did you have a chance to shoot your Gobi limbs last weekend?
> Using your numbers I made some charts. I added some data from my xq1 70". Brace height 23,5 cm
> View attachment 7344139
> ...


Yes there was 1 meter of snow this week so just been testing at 5 meters. I think brace height is off because the limbs/string vibrate alot after shot and sounds like a loud "twoOoOooong" lol.
On the FC-100 i feel there is more of a backwall and you know that your reaching the clicker zone. For the Gobi/Sx50 limbs there is this upfront heavy lift pulling the string, followed by a very linear feel without any large draw weight peak all the way far past the clicker. So there is no struggle for me at the clicker zone. A bit anticlimactic when shooting some arrows.

Also like to note that i use my 44 lbs limbs for "physics" training but my body is still not used to pull that high draw weight in the initial pull of the Gobi. Its for sure something my mind and body needs to get used to. It puts more strain on my shoulder and there is very small leverage at that point of the draw.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Lets try 30" and beyond and see what difference it makes. The result was quite surprising. FC-100 only starts to stack at 32" and at hits the wall at 33" with almost 48lbs.
Seams Gobi can go 1-2 inches further. But remember this is only 68" medium limbs. I bet the 70" long limbs will have a slightly less aggressive character.

I'm impressed that the FC-100 are "on par" with Uukha S-Curve all the way to 32". Bot both limbs are alot of value for the money.


Draw lengthFc-100 weightGobi weightDifference30"39,2 lbs39,1 lbs- 0,1 lbs31"41,9 lbs41,2 lbs- 0,7 lbs32"44,1 lbs44,3 lbs+ 0,2 lbs33"47,6 lbs45,6 lbs- 2 lbs


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

@DEDAL insulation tape could work and would probably be more even, at least at the beginning.

@DanielFZ thanks for the feedback. It reinforces my decision not to use it. A surface that is prone to change its shape is one of the last things I strive for while doing a sport in which reproducability is king.

Imho living with scratches and wear seems to be the best way to go.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Unfortunate all ranges are in lockdown and all this snow, lol. It will be fun to compare what limb actually shoots the best groups for me. I guess the Gobi has the upper hand because i hardly notice passing the clicker which gets really nice releases. Btw dont try shoot this at home  my furniture's was screaming for their lives not to be hit...


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

nex667 said:


> Compared to my NS-G they are harder upfront but don't stack up that much at full draw (roughly 30.75" with long limbs on a GT27 riser). They don't have a compound-like drop-off but I never read a claim that they would have. I read Border has limbs that have a constant draw weight or even drop weight at a certain draw length but even they are not anywhere near a compound on which some archers hold only 10% of max draw weight while at full draw.
> 
> The draw force curve that uukha published when announcing the S-curve lineup is pretty accurate to my felt difference if you consider my NS-G being curve-style limbs and stacking even a bit more past 28". point 2 in the graph must be 28" draw length.
> View attachment 7337290
> ...


WHAT is up with the 6 sided detents did you file them.are they not round like a normal detent?


DanielFZ said:


> Comparison shots of old limbs and new limbs. You can see how much narrower these are. How tiny the tips are in comparison. And I guess because the detent part is embedded in the limb it cannot be replaced or changed out so these are ILF only.
> View attachment 7336921
> View attachment 7336922
> View attachment 7336923
> View attachment 7336924


Whats up with the six sided detent pins,do they come like that? why are they not round like every manufacturer?


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

mamba/ny said:


> Whats up with the six sided detent pins,do they come like that? why are they not round like every manufacturer?


That's how they came. Noticed the difference, but didn't really think about it. Just took a closer look and compared to my old limbs with round bolts. The old ones certainly feel more loose in the pocket. I wonder if the flat sides explain some of the difficulty inserting the limbs into the pocket, but also help the limbs sit secure and tight.

Wonder if the 6 sided nature allow you to service the detent, since they are molded into the limbs. (no screw on the other side) You can probably use a wrench to loosen the tops and service the spring inside.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

DanielFZ said:


> That's how they came. Noticed the difference, but didn't really think about it. Just took a closer look and compared to my old limbs with round bolts. The old ones certainly feel more loose in the pocket. I wonder if the flat sides explain some of the difficulty inserting the limbs into the pocket, but also help the limbs sit secure and tight.
> 
> Wonder if the 6 sided nature allow you to service the detent, since they are molded into the limbs. (no screw on the other side) You can probably use a wrench to loosen the tops and service the spring inside.


I couldnt fit any of the Gobi limbs on WNS riser. Had to do like 25 strokes with a fine metal file on each side of the "fork" to fit around the tiller bolt throat. But i kept the fitment supersnug, so its zero play.
In my club you can hear always someone dropping their uukha limbs while trying to string their bow before lockdown. But with this six sided detent pins and super snug fitment of Gobi i was flailing that unstrung bow around like a sword and the limbs stuck like glue


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

On my Gillo GT the flattened dovetails sit tight in the pockets of the riser. After aligning my bow I have no problem to insert or extract them.


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

It makes cence if it is made like that to get a wrench on it.Could someone possibly take a side view pic to show how deep the lips stick out,thanks RAY


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

mamba/ny said:


> Could someone possibly take a side view pic to show how deep the lips stick out,thanks RAY


Not sure what you're asking for here.


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

A pic like this if you would please


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

mamba/ny said:


> A pic like this if you would please
> View attachment 7347280


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you.I wonder why they made that change.It is the first for me seeing this style detent.


----------



## drolander1 (Aug 8, 2016)

It has flats so it can be tightened. There isn’t a screw on the other side holding it in.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

drolander1 said:


> It has flats so it can be tightened. There isn’t a screw on the other side holding it in.


yes, forgot to put a picture of the other side also


----------



## Pike (Apr 5, 2004)

The fitting threads directly into limb.


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

I was thinking of unscrewing it, but didn't want to risk changing anything. That is exactly what I expected to find inside.


----------



## DEDAL (Jan 4, 2021)

Just wanted to share that I bought Uukha SX 50 36 lbs. I find these limbs as good as I expected and as described. Very fast limbs.
Thank you for support.


----------

